# My Cockapoo girl doesn't drink enough.



## henrybarbarajean (2 mo ago)

All old posts on here gave good advice . So I'm going to try bottled water! I've tried all different foods no joy doe even like Butternut Box ! My daughter doesbwell out her kick backs! I buy good dry foods ( biscuit) type no additives. But her main food of choice is BASSA FISH . I buy it frozen and boil it. She will not touch C od or Haddock!. She laps a small amount of water that I cover it with. I worry about that because ofnthe salt content. She doesn't get treats, just the odd reward. Her name is "Jinny the Poo" she's Black aged 2 and adorable.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Do you mean she is eating mostly just fish? That is in no way a complete diet and is not going to be good for her at all and a much bigger problem than how much she is drinking.

I am afraid I would probably tough it out with her food, choose a good wet food and feed twice a day giving* her 20 minutes then picking the food up. No treats at all just her food.


----------

